# Read nfo as text



## Cyan (Jul 31, 2008)

Could you add an option in the nfo reader to link to the real nfo or a text printed version ?
That will be easier to copy/paste links to website, or create the nfo for ourselves. (yes some people care about nfo's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  )

Maybe on the first line of the reader (like it was on the late console-news.org if you went there) :

Click [here] to view nfo in text mode.
[actual nfo in image format]

Thank you.


----------



## Gab (Jul 31, 2008)

I am not sure but will converting it to text preserve the ASCII/ANSI art? Do they still use those weird ANSI stuff in .NFOs anyway? ASCII code page 437 has problems displaying in browsers as well.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 31, 2008)

no, it will not conserve the visual effect in a standard editor.
Like if you opened your nfo file in notepad, you will not see the drawing.
But what I'm looking for is the ability to select part of the text to copy/paste, not to keep the ANSI drawing.


----------



## lagman (Aug 1, 2008)

Cyan said:
			
		

> no, it will not conserve the visual effect in a standard editor.
> Like if you opened your nfo file in notepad, you will not see the drawing.
> But what I'm looking for is the ability to select part of the text to copy/paste, not to keep the ANSI drawing.



It will if it's set to use the right font:





I think it would be useful too.


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 1, 2008)

Can that font (Terminal) be used on web pages? I have no idea if it's also available on OS's other than Windows, but I'd think they'd have something similar.

Regardless, I'd also like this option.


----------



## jelbo (Aug 5, 2008)

lagman said:
			
		

> Cyan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately the Terminal font is fucked up on many Windows machines; it's either very narrow or won't display certain characters, which is cleary visible on your axample picture. Personally I use jane to view .nfo's, with the MSI Console font and/or propered Terminal font:





Viewing an .nfo with a proper Terminal font, in the nicest .nfo viewer I know, jane.

I uploaded the MSI Console font and peoper Terminal font here on GBAtemp.


----------

